# Medical Insurance Dubai



## Black Jack (Jul 24, 2011)

apologies in advance if this is already posted somewhere, however, I have some questions about Medical Insurance in Dubai.

I have a job offer and my employer is mentioning to me that BASIC medical insurance as required by UAE labor law will be provided,

HOWEVER

they recommend/require that I purchase my own ENHANCED medical insurance which I am responsible to pay for myself.

Can anyone give me some more information on these plans, what they cover, how much they cost...

Is there such thing's as drug and dental benefits in Dubai?


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Black Jack said:


> apologies in advance if this is already posted somewhere, however, I have some questions about Medical Insurance in Dubai.
> 
> I have a job offer and my employer is mentioning to me that BASIC medical insurance as required by UAE labor law will be provided,
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware it's part of Abu dhabi law but not Dubai law. You're best to check what your insurance will cover as if it's not worth the paper it's written on you're best to renegotiate or take the hit yourself


----------



## mattstu1978 (Aug 18, 2012)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> As far as I'm aware it's part of Abu dhabi law but not Dubai law. You're best to check what your insurance will cover as if it's not worth the paper it's written on you're best to renegotiate or take the hit yourself


I am potentially setting up a business in the freezone in Dubai and want to offer medical cover for staff, what do I need to provide is there some kind of private healthcover down there and does that then entitle them to go in to any hospital or medical centre for treatment or to be seen?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

mattstu1978 said:


> I am potentially setting up a business in the freezone in Dubai and want to offer medical cover for staff, what do I need to provide is there some kind of private healthcover down there and does that then entitle them to go in to any hospital or medical centre for treatment or to be seen?


Generally you get what you pay for, there are some good local providers who have gold, silver and bronze level of cover!


----------

